# found a starling! please help 5 days old! what to feed!



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello every one,


Just now, I found a starling (I think) that fell out of the nest. It is too high for me to put it back, even with a ladder, and I have no Idea what so ever what to feed it. I have heard dog or cat food soaked in water, strained, and then syringe feed it, but can they just have some hand-feeding formula!

Please help, I want to save it!

Kevin


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kevin,

This link should give you a lot of the information you need (warmth, hydration, feeding etc) :

Baby starling care

there is also a Starling Talk Message Board:

Starling Talk

For identification try Baby starling photos from hatch to fledge

Cynthia


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

sadly, the chick died


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry!

Cynthia


----------

